# My 5 gallon "water-edge"



## alex009 (May 21, 2011)

Don't know what else to call it. I wanted it to look like the edge of a pond or lake with tree roots coming out. I do have one or two more sticks I can use - should I them it or is it fine as is? Will raise the water level as the plant in the back grows taller (it's leaves will be out of the water - want it to grow and look like this). It is a soil based tank. have about an inch of miracle gro organic potting soil capped with gravel. Will add more crypts if I get my hands on them. Want this whole thing to be a low tech tank. Lighting is a 13w desk lamp + indirect sunlight.

*Flora*
- Baby Java Ferns
- Crypts
- Argentine sword 

*Fauna*
- 1 Male betta


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think it looks nice, I always enjoy tanks that look like streams or waters edge. Maybe something to fill in the foreground but not completely take it over and that back right corner can use some attention.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Nice concept. I am thinking to do this for my betta tank as well.
I think if you can find a little bit bigger stump, it would be great - that is
the stump height is the same as your tank's height.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

definitely slope the substrate toward the back where the roots are. also very nice betta, is that a dragon plakat? any closeups of him?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Very cool!maybe you could put some fissidens or moss on the wood. And of you move the crypt at the right over behind the stump, it would look great.oh, and one more thing. Move that circular rock backwards, in the back right of the tank. It will look much better. 

Ps. Nice fish!


----------



## alex009 (May 21, 2011)

For whoever wanted to see closeups of the betta:

































And thanks for the advice. I am thinking of getting some moss or anubias petite for some foreground. We'll see how it goes. I'll also see what I can do about the back right corner.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow he is so pretty, and I really like the tank.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

That is a very nice betta! love the coloring on him! Tank looks good as well


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

nice red copper dragon (i think), he looks relatively young; from where and how long ago did you get him? I really like dragon plakats. I used to own an awesome gold dragon pair but they passed more than a year ago i think


----------



## adri (Mar 22, 2011)

man this is so inspiring and gorgeous betta!
i just got one last week.. now i wanna make one x)
what kind of rimless is that?
I've been trying to find a small one thats inexpensive


----------



## alex009 (May 21, 2011)

Newman said:


> nice red copper dragon (i think), he looks relatively young; from where and how long ago did you get him? I really like dragon plakats. I used to own an awesome gold dragon pair but they passed more than a year ago i think


I got him at PetCo a few months ago. I had no intention of buying a betta at the time but I simply could not pass him up.


----------



## alex009 (May 21, 2011)

adri said:


> man this is so inspiring and gorgeous betta!
> i just got one last week.. now i wanna make one x)
> what kind of rimless is that?
> I've been trying to find a small one thats inexpensive


It's a diy rimless. It's an aqueon 5 gallon tank from petco. I only removed the top rim.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

wow, seriously? petco now sells dragon plakats? that is awesome!


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Actually PetSmart is now carrying a new betta I have never seen before called a Dragon Scale that is identical to that. Saw one last week and it was a stunner. Sadly I have too many tanks at the moment.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Why not make it into a riparium?


----------



## dreamt_01 (Apr 5, 2011)

that's an awesome concept.. good job, the tank looks awesome!


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

This is one of the most amazing betta's I've ever seen... And it looks like he has a worthy home.

Can't wait to see how it develops.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

that betta is cool


----------



## daobn24 (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice tank! This make me want to start another one.


----------



## genetao (Jun 25, 2008)

Yup I agree with Chrisinator. A riparium would be awesome! 

It could be as simple as adding an anubias in a corner with some leaves emersed. 

Maybe even submerge a tiny power head hidden behind the branch, then run a clear acrylic tube about 3 inches above the water line so that the water trickles back down onto the anubias leaves. That'd look really cool for pretty dang cheap.


----------



## Shaon (Jun 28, 2011)

If you're housing a betta, I would suggest a heater


----------

